# Smaller Tt Or Truck Camper



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

As many of you know Stacey and I had tent camped ONE night TEN years previous to us buying our first OB, and traded it in less than a year later for The Abi-one!! So now we've been thinking that we might like to try a truck camper or at least a smaller TT. So what are other OBer's thoughts on this? Have you looked at any brands, models etc, and why? Thanks for your input!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

ember said:


> As many of you know Stacey and I had tent camped ONE night TEN years previous to us buying our first OB, and traded it in less than a year later for The Abi-one!! So now we've been thinking that we might like to try a truck camper or at least a smaller TT. So what are other OBer's thoughts on this? Have you looked at any brands, models etc, and why? Thanks for your input!!
> TTFN
> Ember


Will the powers that be please put this in the General RV Discussion forum? I don't know how I messed that up!! Thank you!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would lean to a smaller outback. I watched someone set up a truck camper once, it seemed like a lot of work to me. A smaller outback or even the smallest outback is bigger then a truck camper, they are real small and the bathrooms are weird. I cant see sitting on the toilet while I shower, thats just wierd.....If space is not an issue then its a toss up but I think the truck campers are a little pricey compared to a camper.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I would try a small 5er. They make some very lightweight 26 foot 5ers with superslides. You will get 2mpgs better over your sydney and the trailer will be prolly 8-10 feet shorter than your present trailer when measuring from the back bumper to the back bumper of the trailer.

Those little fifth wheels tow just like there is nothing back there.

As far as brands, they all make em. The Heartland North Trails are sweet, I pull them all the time. Jayco and Keystone make some very nice ones too.

Just an idea for ya Ember.









Carey


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Friend of ours had one, had it about a year and sold it. Just to cramped he felt, depends on where and how you camp. But if you spend any time in it you may feel the same way. Just to small for me personally. Why are you thinking a TC? Offroading or?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

They do make truck campers with slideouts. They get very expensive quick. I know a guy who paid just over 30k for a truck camper..







It had two slideouts. A couple would feel better in one then.

His ford dually didnt handle very well though. The thing was pushing 6000lbs in the bed. He said it drove like a weeble wobble. He finally invested in heavier springs and that helped. He had a ton of money in the whole setup when he was done.

I dont see the point.

Kinda like a class b motorhome. One can spend 100k on one and have a motorhome not even 20 feet long... Silly.

Carey


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

A buddy of mine was in the same delemma- He and his dw found themselves in an empty nest, so he went for a slide in camper for his GMC Duramax. Bought a Lance, with double slides. HUGE money! But like he said, it was just he and the DW......Then he found out he couldn't go on excursions, when he arrived at a CG, unless he unloaded the camper. After two seasons, he sold the slide in for a "stubby" fifth wheel (Cougar, I believe, 25 foot) and absolutley loves it. He can dry camp in state parks where space is a premium, or drag her to Fla if they want to. The height on that Cougar is impressive (has a ceiling fan) and he had a special aluminum box affixed to the rear that houses his little Honda generator in a sound proof box. Never seen him so happy.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Our uncle always had truck campers until a couple years ago when he gave up hunting. He used to bring his kids in it too. I can't imagine giving up the Abi-One for a truck camper. No way! But I gues if you MUST a smaller TT would be okay!

HEY!!!! I want to get rid of my 28BHS! Wanna trade?!?!!









Yeah...if I were to go smaller, I wouldn't settle for ANTHING other than a 28BHS.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

As someone who grew up camping in a truck camper please don't. We had a family of 5 in a truck camper and to this day I don't like to be in the same room as my family. I would think that a 210/230rs would fit the bill and it's a lot easier to unhitch a TT than to drop a slide in. James


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

AH HA! Another one.

I had posted a while earlier about the desire to downsize a tad.









We just went to our local trailer show and looked at 3 options:

1. Lightweight TT's.... We were impressed with the Edge TT's (Heartland RV) as they seemed nicely put together. The other one that was uprising was the Elkmont (I think that's the name), by Trailmanor. Very light and beuatifully put together but not setup for a family.

2. Shorter lightweight 5'ers.... In this category, the North Trail/Sundance XLT seem to be the leaders. I do want to get into a Surveyor however because they have some very light 5'ers that look nice.

3. Sprinter based RV's.... This one is probably a stretch for our family (there are only 2 models with bunks for sale), but they are a very efficient package. The advantages we saw were a claimed 16mpg, and the fact that at 24', you don't need to tow something behind you. They also tended to be nicely put together.

We did pop into one pickup camper, but they are too tight for us and most decent sized ones require a 1 ton minimum, and really beg for duallies as well. If we are going to do that, we'll get the 5'er and have more room.

Well, good luck with your search!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Nathan said:


> AH HA! Another one.
> 
> I had posted a while earlier about the desire to downsize a tad.
> 
> ...


Hey Nathan I was hopin you were gonna chime in!! I looked for your original thread, but couldnt find it. A couple of my siblings have slide-ins, and do some SERIOUS backwoods/offroad camping up in ME, so the slightly smaller TT/5er isn't really gonna work any better than the Abi-one. We do have the 3/4 T with a heavy tow rearend and some sort of block things (?). My BIL has an Arctic Fox on his 3/4T that is okay, but I don't care for my brothers unit at all, and my other brother traded his pu camper for a 5er! I'm kinda leaning toward keeping an eye out online and at the local dealerships for a used/low price slidein and NOT give up the Abi-one. Have toyed with the idea of "restoring" a TT for a long time so maybe I'll do a slidein restoration instead of a TT..... Anyone got any input on that? Hey Carey, ever see anything like that in your travels??


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We have friends that have a camper and love it. They went from a standard style toy hauler (open garage) to the camper so that they could tow their toys (dirt bikes or boat, depending on the season) with them. I personally would hate it - looks too cramped. Plus, loading and unloading is a pain. When they take the boat, they have to either unload the camper or find someone else to launch it.

Before I went that route I would go motorhome with a tow set up. I saw a great set up the other day - a 28 foot motorhome pulling a smaller truck (Ford Ranger) with the bikes in the back of the truck! The best of both worlds - car to travel around with plus room for toys!

Just my two cents worth!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The guys who 4x4 into a spot around here use truck campers that have a slide up roof. That way they can get under trees on the trail.

Here is a link to what I see the most often around here. 4 wheel truck campers, http://4wheelcampers.com/

I know some guys who bought a 4 wheel camper back in the 70's and they are still using them today. There prices are affordable and they are the best slide up truck camper in the world. They are built for off roading.

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hmm, 4x4.... Ok, so it won't go up rough trails, but this has more room than a truck camper:









Not cheap though.....

Now if you really want to offroad AND have even more money, then how about one of these:










Ok, I'm not helping, so I'll stop!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

ember said:


> As many of you know Stacey and I had tent camped ONE night TEN years previous to us buying our first OB, and traded it in less than a year later for The Abi-one!! So now we've been thinking that we might like to try a truck camper or at least a smaller TT. So what are other OBer's thoughts on this? Have you looked at any brands, models etc, and why? Thanks for your input!!
> TTFN
> Ember


Will the powers that be please put this in the General RV Discussion forum? I don't know how I messed that up!! Thank you!!
[/quote]

Done!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Did you look at craigslist. There is a slide in for $200. http://syracuse.craigslist.org/rvs/1408369085.html .James


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I looked at a Heartland Edge 22. It had a bed up front with bunks in the back. Nothing on it or about it was as good as an Outback, except that it had a slide for the u-shape booth and it had a 4000 lb GVWR. I have not seen any other coach this short/light with a slide out. Why doesn't Outback make the 21 or the 23 with a slide? The 250RS is great but it is pushing the limits of a half-ton vehicle that many of us drive. Heartland also make Edge 18, 19, and 21 a couple of different floor plans. The M22 is the "biggest" and "heaviest" of the bunch.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> As many of you know Stacey and I had tent camped ONE night TEN years previous to us buying our first OB, and traded it in less than a year later for The Abi-one!! So now we've been thinking that we might like to try a truck camper or at least a smaller TT. So what are other OBer's thoughts on this? Have you looked at any brands, models etc, and why? Thanks for your input!!
> TTFN
> Ember


Will the powers that be please put this in the General RV Discussion forum? I don't know how I messed that up!! Thank you!!
[/quote]

Done!








[/quote]
Thanks (again) Doug!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Our uncle always had truck campers until a couple years ago when he gave up hunting. He used to bring his kids in it too. I can't imagine giving up the Abi-One for a truck camper. No way! But I gues if you MUST a smaller TT would be okay!
> 
> HEY!!!! I want to get rid of my 28BHS! Wanna trade?!?!!
> 
> ...


sorry Jersey, we replaced our 29BHS with the Abi-one!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Hmm, 4x4.... Ok, so it won't go up rough trails, but this has more room than a truck camper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've actually seen an earthroamer here in the islands, and the floor plan we saw wasn't anything special. BUT the slidein camper also slides out so I can go junking or exploring with a truck!!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> Did you look at craigslist. There is a slide in for $200. http://syracuse.craigslist.org/rvs/1408369085.html .James


Thanks James!! I found one in St. Albans for $600, so am going to look at your link now!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

So I'm back on the trail for a slide in camper!! I've been looking all along, and found a cool one on ebay for a few bucks literally this is it!! I know it still has a few days, but is it cool looking or what?? I've sent a few questions to the owner already, it only weighs about 1000 lbs, so will be able to put it on the 1/2 T!! So my friends and family who don't have a camper can borrow mine, and come camping with us!! Us in the Abi-one, and them in "The Victoria". The Victoria doesn't have a bathroom, so will be making some adjustment to that!! Have an email in re: a wet bath, small, BUT better than nothing! 
Bring on the comments!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

ohhh, that's a fixer upper for sure!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

pretty cool looking, light, plenty of room for improvements or upgrade/restoration and looks like it may leave you plenty of budget.

Good Luck.

Jim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Definetly looks like a fun little project!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Just make sure you keep the "touchdown" Jesus that's by the sink!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> Just make sure you keep the "touchdown" Jesus that's by the sink!


Hey TT you tell me what the "touchdown" Jesus is, and I'll save it IF I buy it!!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

ember said:


> Just make sure you keep the "touchdown" Jesus that's by the sink!


Hey TT you tell me what the "touchdown" Jesus is, and I'll save it IF I buy it!!
[/quote]
Its the Jesus with his arms outstretched. That pose was made famous by the statue on the campus of Notre Dame at (or nearby) the stadium.

Good luck with your purchase!

JT


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Well the auction ended for a big $152. Was it you? Do we have a new winter project?

Jim


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Well the auction ended for a big $152. Was it you? Do we have a new winter project?
> 
> Jim


Nope, I had my "rv man jim" look at it, and he said don't go over a $100. SO I'm still looking!! He's been selling rv's for a long time, and I take his word for it!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Personally, I'd never put a cabover camper on a srw truck. Being a huge fiver fan, I'd go with a fiver like the one in the link below. Not a lot bigger than a cabover, yet it seems it would be a lot more versatile. Just my 2 cents. Phillip

http://www.northwoodmfg.com/nash/


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> Just make sure you keep the "touchdown" Jesus that's by the sink!


Hey TT you tell me what the "touchdown" Jesus is, and I'll save it IF I buy it!!
[/quote]
Its the Jesus with his arms outstretched. That pose was made famous by the statue on the campus of Notre Dame at (or nearby) the stadium.

Good luck with your purchase!

JT
[/quote]

Well I saw the Jesus, BUT I didn't know it was called a "touchdown" Jesus!! I feel kinda dumb!! BUT in my defense, I'm not from a sports family!! so now I'm educated and will know next time someone mentions a "touchdown" Jesus!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

jdpm said:


> Personally, I'd never put a cabover camper on a srw truck. Being a huge fiver fan, I'd go with a fiver like the one in the link below. Not a lot bigger than a cabover, yet it seems it would be a lot more versatile. Just my 2 cents. Phillip
> 
> http://www.northwoodmfg.com/nash/


nice looking fiver, BUT not for where we want to take it! The Abi-one will remain our best girl for camping, but one of our destinations is 3 miles on logging roads, and neither The Abi-one or a fiver is going in there! Thanks for your 2cents and especially the link!! I LOVE looking at all the floorplans and hadn't been to Nash yet!! I am so amazed at the "stuff" they put into this tiny space and yet we continue to build HUGE homes!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

ember said:


> Well the auction ended for a big $152. Was it you? Do we have a new winter project?
> 
> Jim


Nope, I had my "rv man jim" look at it, and he said don't go over a $100. SO I'm still looking!! He's been selling rv's for a long time, and I take his word for it!
[/quote]

Must be a good guy with a name like that...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Well the auction ended for a big $152. Was it you? Do we have a new winter project?
> 
> Jim


Nope, I had my "rv man jim" look at it, and he said don't go over a $100. SO I'm still looking!! He's been selling rv's for a long time, and I take his word for it!
[/quote]

Must be a good guy with a name like that...








[/quote]

No kidding huh?!?!?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

ember said:


> Well the auction ended for a big $152. Was it you? Do we have a new winter project?
> 
> Jim


Nope, I had my "rv man jim" look at it, and he said don't go over a $100. SO I'm still looking!! He's been selling rv's for a long time, and I take his word for it!
[/quote]

Must be a good guy with a name like that...








[/quote]

No kidding huh?!?!?
[/quote]


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

So Stacey and I are planning to go look at a slide in truck camper tomorrow! THIS could be the one!! I'll TRY to remember the camera so I can post pics. (well I'll email them to someone and get them to post them! I still have not figured out the adding of pics too Outbackers.com 
If we get this camper it will be in addition to the Abi-one not instead of!


----------

